# BBQ Judging classes for April



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Friday
April 1 
2005  New Holland, PA

 Saturday
April 2 
2005  Sugar Creek, MO 

Sunday
April 17 
2005  Edgewood, WA 

Saturday
April 23 
2005  Noblesville, IN
Modesto, CA

Saturday
April 30 
2005  Madison, IN 
 Waterloo, IA


----------

